# VapeCon 2015 - Winners Circle!!!



## Stroodlepuff

This is the first time I am getting a chance to properly sit down at my PC since Friday last week pre-during-and post VapeCon 2015! I have browsed here and there but I am now sitting down forcing myself to take a break and show some love to our deserving winners of various competitions at VapeCon!

*First up we had the vendors juice competition.*

This was a competition specifically for makers of E-liquid in South Africa, not joe with his DIY but the manufacturers who work tirelessly to provide South Africans with amazing juices at the push of a button or a walk into the store! 

Each contestant was allowed to enter one mystery juice, the juice was submitted in unlabeled 30ML bottles. 
The juice was not allowed to be sold by the vendors beforehand and was to be a completely new juice! Upon arrival the juices were handed in with their entry forms and handed to our competition co-ordinator which was @TylerD, they were given a number and that number was marked on the atty which is what the public voted with. 

The public then voted for their favorite juice throughout the day by placing a stick in the tub which was associated with their favorite number.

The results were as followed:

*In third place:*

Vape Cartel @KieranD 

Winning a certificate as well as a badge which he can use on his website promoting the juice when the time comes that it starts to be sold.

*In second place:
*
Vapology

Winning a certificate as well as a badge which they can use on their website promoting the juice when the time comes that it starts to be sold.

Second and third place were determined with a difference of one single vote!

*Our VapeCon 2015 Juice Shootout awards winner was *drum roll**

Vapour Mountain who won by a landslide! @Oupa 

Winning a certificate as well as a badge which they can use on their website promoting the juice when the time comes that it starts to be sold. As the winner Vapour Mountain will also recieve 3 months free banner advertising on the Forum!

Congratulations!


​

*Next up we had the VapeCon 2015 Lucky draw!
*
This was the most amazing prize of all, a prize sponsored by each and every vendor who was exhibiting at VapeCon 2015, tickets cost R20.00 per ticket and the proceeds went towards the rocking for Rhino's foundation.

The lucky winner of this prize was @zadiac and I am sure he will be busy for a while.

Then there were a few more giveaways to go with it, after a few attempts at calling out numbers and noone winning we eventually just threw the remaining prizes out into the crowd, lucky catchers got themselves VapeCon shirts, suicide bunny stickers and even a suicide bunny cap! Congratulations to everyone who got something here!

Once I have managed to finish sorting out the rest I will post about the winners of the cloud and coil comps, we are still trying to get everything unpacked, I know who the winners are but second and third place I have drawn an absolute blank, and it wouldn't be fair if they don't get a mention

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Riaz

Well done @Oupa and the other winners as well!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## acorn

Congratulations to the winners and all who participated.

Now waiting for all the photos..... patiently....


----------



## pimcowboy

Is it possible to find out what each number entry was in the vendors juice comp. I really liked 2 of them and remember the numbers but dont know who the vendor or flavor is...


----------



## Andre

Congrats to all the winners. Now we need the names of those winning juices.


----------



## moonunit

Congrats to the winners! Also want to know the winning juices? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki

@Stroodlepuff, I would be very curious to know who the juice maker for juice #2 was

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Congrats to everybody that participated and to the winners well done!


----------



## johan

Congratulations to all the winners, I am going to guess here, but I bet my bottom dollar on @Oupa's new *VM4 Special Reserve Oak Aged* e-juice as the #1 - 'cause its awesome. 

​

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TylerD

Yiannaki said:


> @Stroodlepuff, I would be very curious to know who the juice maker for juice #2 was


World of wonders.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

I wanted to list all the entrants, but the papers got lost......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Congratulations to all the winners, I am going to guess here, but I bet my bottom dollar on @Oupa's new *VM4 Special Reserve Oak Aged* e-juice as the #1 - 'cause its awesome.
> 
> View attachment 28224​


This juice is just awesome! Sweetness gone and just tobacco earthy goodness! Love it to bits. This will be my new ADV. for sure! @Andre you have to try the oak age version!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> This juice is just awesome! Sweetness gone and just tobacco earthy goodness! Love it to bits. This will be my new ADV. for sure! @Andre you have to try the oak age version!


Email sent already. Thanks for your impression, am now very excited to try it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Thanks everyone! We thoroughly enjoyed VapeCon 2015 and we are so glad we attended. The vibe was awesome!

Thank you to each and every attendee that supported all the vendors on the day. Without you it would not have been such a success.

Last but not least to Sharri, Luke and the rest of the VapeCon staff... you guys rock! I don't think people always realise how much work goes into arranging such an event.

The juice we entered into the competition is a fruit based juice and not the VM4 Special Reserve. Both will be on the website in the next few days.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie

TylerD said:


> This juice is just awesome! Sweetness gone and just tobacco earthy goodness! Love it to bits. This will be my new ADV. for sure! @Andre you have to try the oak age version!


I concur!! It's fantastic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Some pics of the winners - these are all I got



@shaunnadan collecting the cloud blowing prize




@zadiac accepts the grand prize






@zadiac with some of the VapeCon girls

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Well done to all the winners

Just from my perspective, the juice shootout was Brilliantly executed
Thanks have to go to @TylerD for monitoring that and making sure it went well. 
All the juices numbered but you didnt know what was what. Preloaded without drip tips. 
I tried them all (i think there were 8). And then you vote for just one with a little stick into a closed bucket. 
Was so much fun. 
I liked several of them

Would really love it if the vendors came forward and mentioned what juices they emetered and whether they are now for sale or not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

Oupa said:


> Thanks everyone! We thoroughly enjoyed VapeCon 2015 and we are so glad we attended. The vibe was awesome!
> 
> Thank you to each and every attendee that supported all the vendors on the day. Without you it would not have been such a success.
> 
> Last but not least to Sharri, Luke and the rest of the VapeCon staff... you guys rock! I don't think people always realise how much work goes into arranging such an event.
> 
> The juice we entered into the competition is a fruit based juice and not the VM4 Special Reserve. Both will be on the website in the next few days.



.... and I was wrong  - VM4 Special Reserve is still the winner for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## pimcowboy

TylerD said:


> World of wonders.


Hmmm this is the one Im after , really liked it. What flavour of theirs was it; or was it a new flavour that hasn't been launched?


----------



## TylerD

pimcowboy said:


> Hmmm this is the one Im after , really liked it. What flavour of theirs was it; or was it a new flavour that hasn't been launched?


Some said it tasted like their colossus juice. Dunno.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Esheli

pimcowboy said:


> Hmmm this is the one Im after , really liked it. What flavour of theirs was it; or was it a new flavour that hasn't been launched?


Hi there I'm pleased to hear that you liked it, it is a juice that was made just for the comp, it turned out to have some similar tones to Colossus, it is made with extracts of Madagascan vanilla and cacao beans withe a cookie nut base.
We are playing around with these flavours so watch this space.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey

Who won the coil building comp. Lets see some lics of the winning build


----------



## pimcowboy

WorldWonders said:


> Hi there I'm pleased to hear that you liked it, it is a juice that was made just for the comp, it turned out to have some similar tones to Colossus, it is made with extracts of Madagascan vanilla and cacao beans withe a cookie nut base.
> We are playing around with these flavours so watch this space.


thanks 4 reply! Cant wait to taste that in a good setup. Please let me know when it launches and I will definitely support!


----------



## stephen.johnson2

Apologies...im a real noob
Do we have the names of the 3 juices?
i know #1 is xxx


----------

